# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  php & MS SQL Server Express?

## aramat

Does anyone know if MS SQL Server Express 2005 is compatible with php?

I am on a mac and can not download it to try it out.  I would get a pc if I knew Server Express works with php. 

I need to create an SQL testing server for an application that will be written in php and eventually connect to an MS SQL Server 2000 database.  I don't, however, have access to the MS SQL server for testing.

Thanks!!!

----------


## fitz

> Does anyone know if MS SQL Server Express 2005 is compatible with php?
> 
> I am on a mac and can not download it to try it out.  I would get a pc if I knew Server Express works with php. 
> 
> I need to create an SQL testing server for an application that will be written in php and eventually connect to an MS SQL Server 2000 database.  I don't, however, have access to the MS SQL server for testing.
> 
> Thanks!!!


http://us3.php.net/function.mssql-connect

check this out specifically....


"lbowerh at netscape dot net
15-Nov-2005 08:32 
The recently released SQL Server 2005 Express will work with MSSQL functions. Here are some caveats:

1) The version of ntwdblib.dll supplied with PHP will not work with Server 2005 (Win32 only). You must use a newer version. The version supplied with SQL Sever 2000 (2000.80.194.0) seems to work well.
2) You must set up mssql_connect to reference the server AND the instance name, eg:
mssql_connect("MyPC\SQLEXPRESS","MyUser","MyPwd");

Although the MSSQL functions work, you might want to consider using the new 'pdo_odbc' (PHP 5.1) with SQL Server 2005 Express for any new code you are writing."

Fitz

----------


## wommit

Yes, you can use MS SQL 2005 Express with PHP; *BUT* there are a couple of minor complications. Have a look at the MS SQL forum of www.phpfreaks.com for full details

Wommit

----------

